# MrExcel Challenge of the Month: May 2011!



## Hero-0952 (May 5, 2011)

The Information Page Is Here: *MrExcel Challenge May 2011*

This Thread will remain open for anyone who cares to use it / participate.
It may take a few minutes to have all of this running concurrent as I have to update the links back to this thread [from the Challenge page].

Good Luck! Have Fun! ¡Feliz Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## tusharm (Jun 1, 2011)

As usual I seem to find out about these contests close to the end of the contest period. {grin}

For the last 2 days, I've been trying to connect PowerPivot to the Azure data marketplace.

On both platforms I've tested, I get, on the final step of the PowerPivot wizard, the error to the effect "schema not found. verify your feed exists."

The 2 platforms I've tested include:
Win 7 64-bit, Office 2010 32 bit with the SP1 beta patch.
Win 7 64-bit, Office 2010 64 bit without the SP1 beta patch.

Can anyone share how one gets around this problem?


----------



## tusharm (Jun 1, 2011)

Never mind.  I just needed the latest version of PowerPivot.  Would have been nice if PP provided more meaningful errors but I guess that's the best that was possible.


----------



## Giga_Me (Aug 1, 2011)

Scottie P™ said:


> The Information Page Is Here: http://www.mrexcel.com/Challenge2011/challenge_52011.html




Hi Scottie - was a winner announced for this challenge and, if so, can we see the winning entry?

Thanks,

Giga_Me


----------

